# Another wireless driveway sensor hack



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I did a search, and didn't really find this setup. If someone did this before, and I missed it, sorry.

Just a Harbor Freight wireless driveway sensor, hacked into a prop controller trigger.

Lag time between sensor hit and controller activation, about a second.


----------

